# FL woodies



## GSURugger (Dec 16, 2014)

Did the thread with the super cool doods shooting woodducks at night go poof?   I liked where that one was heading!


----------



## leroy (Dec 16, 2014)

I wonder what happened to it


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 16, 2014)

Buncha idiots


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 16, 2014)

It's still going strong on Fl Sportsman.....


----------



## trophyslayer (Dec 16, 2014)

"We've ran out of ammo boys!".... classic


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 16, 2014)

trophyslayer said:


> "We've ran out of ammo boys!".... classic



Yea and daylight .........Me of all people, I couldn't even find the words to even begin on that last night I just shook my head showed my wife and closed my computer.


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 16, 2014)

http://forums.floridasportsman.com/showthread.php?177397-Wood-duck-Hunting-(Video-and-Pics)

Agreed.  I could not articulate all the words I wanted on a public child-friendly forum.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 16, 2014)

They have made the youtube video private so you can't see it anymore.


----------



## ebrauns23 (Dec 16, 2014)

its only illegal if you get caught...........or video tape the whole thing and post it all over the internet.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 16, 2014)

The sad part is I really think the poor schmuck didn't realize they were doin anything illegal and people wonder why duck hunters get aggravated with newbies.  Googans man I swear.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 16, 2014)

GSURugger said:


> Did the thread with the super cool doods shooting woodducks at night go poof?   I liked where that one was heading!



I didn't and removed the thread.


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 16, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I didn't and removed the thread.



I was being facetious.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 16, 2014)

GSURugger said:


> I was being facetious.



Careful using big words around these parts.  Some folks might think you are talkin about them.


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 16, 2014)

GSURugger said:


> I was being facetious.




is that a replacement word for kidding


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 16, 2014)

-fa·ce·tious

-adjective

-treating serious issues with deliberately inappropriate humor; flippant.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 16, 2014)

GSURugger said:


> -fa·ce·tious
> 
> -adjective
> 
> -treating serious issues with deliberately inappropriate humor; *flippant*.



Now you need to define flippant


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 16, 2014)

GSURugger said:


> -fa·ce·tious
> 
> -adjective
> 
> -treating serious issues with deliberately inappropriate humor; flippant.


----------



## strutlife (Dec 16, 2014)

Pretty sure these guys may be answering questions from "the man" "green jeans" "DNR." Outlaw hunters.


----------



## leroy (Dec 16, 2014)

He responded with this on the Fla sites thread 





> Sorry my camera lense doesn't do well in the evening. It wasn't actually that dark lol but looking at the footage I can see how it looks that way


----------



## leroy (Dec 17, 2014)

next response



> Sorry we took the video down because we don't want to leave any hint of impropriety or give hunters a bad name. We believe in following the rules and regulations. The type of camera and the lens didn't allow much light and we were in a dark area as well. This video was edited for entertainment and not to depict how hunters are. Sorry if it offended anybody. Some of the footage taken was in the dark while we were looking for our birds. I'm sorry for the people who saw this video and think we only spend our time illegally taking fish and game in the worst imaginable ways. That simply isn't true.


----------



## TurDuckBuck89 (Dec 17, 2014)

Ill be the first to say, I hope mr green jeans bites his head off!!  ignorance at its best.


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 17, 2014)

leroy said:


> next response



I wonder where I can get a lens like that; one that makes the sun go away behind the trees.


----------



## leroy (Dec 17, 2014)

GSURugger said:


> I wonder where I can get a lens like that; one that makes the sun go away behind the trees.



lol


----------



## trophyslayer (Dec 17, 2014)

#nosunfilter


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Dec 17, 2014)

I couldnt see the video, the fact this post is still running make me wish I could have. It woulda been flippant.


----------



## deast1988 (Dec 18, 2014)

It's hard to shoot a roost legal and not get caught after hours. These fellas, thought it was all good. Wonder how there neighbors feel?


----------



## deast1988 (Dec 18, 2014)

Dusking, I heard some folks call it moonlighting. Either way if you can't see the birds colors #Dark,,,,, it's probably a bit too late..


----------

